# Wet hay ok?



## trhewett (Nov 11, 2016)

I am new to owning goats as pets/hobby. I have a question about wet hay. I know not to feed the goats moldy hay, but what about hay that got wet from blowing rain? Does hay in the rack need to be discarded because it got wet?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes it does. They won't eat it anyway. You may want to put their hay in a shelter.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Mine are not happy about wet hay but they will eat it, I also give them no choice though. If you don't toss it just keep a eye on it and only give them a few days depending on how warm it is where you are so it doesn't mold


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I allow them to eat it if it was freshly wet. Mine will eat it. 
I will throw it out after a couple of days, if they don't eat it up.


----------



## trhewett (Nov 11, 2016)

Thanks everyone. I keep 3 hay locations so I don't have shoving while they eat. One in shelter and 2 with small covering. If the rain blows it gets wet. My goats continue eating it, I just wanted to make sure it would not hurt them.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

The key word here is freshly wet. and welcome to TGS!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep, freshly wet is the key.


----------

